# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  test/tren/masteron log

## OnTheSauce

Start in two weeks, will be running an 8 week cycle. Stopping tren after six weeks. Have my powerlifting meet mid June.
Per week:
525mg tren a
250mg test p
350mg Masteron p
Hcg 500iu split in two shots.

Doing 12.5mg aromasin eod and have caber on hand.

Pct of nolva and toremifene.

Currently sitting around 186lbs, 9.5-10% Bf. I am just getting over a knee injury, so current squat Max is 415, but that will skyrocket back up. Deadlift is 615. Not sure on bench, ill Max before starting to get a baseline.
Measurements: 
Arms: 16 cold, 16.5 pumped
Legs: 24 cold, 25 pumped 

Diet last cycle was eat till I'm sick everyday and make sure to get 300gr of protein. This will be similar. I can dirty bulk 5000 calories a day and still get leaner while adding mass, its pretty awesome. Off cycle I eat 3100 calories on off days and 3700 on. Try to hit at least 200gr protein and 300gr carbs. 


Edit: went ahead and started, the wait was killing me Lol. Also forgot to mention I take ghrp/cjc. Been doing that 3x a day since january

----------


## OnTheSauce



----------


## OnTheSauce

Double post

----------


## OnTheSauce

Hit chest and tri's today:
Incline barbell
95x20
135x15
155x10
185x5
Drop set 185-155-135

Incline dumbbell flye(arms straight)
30x15
30x12
Drop set 30-20-10

Flat dumbell bench
60x15
60x12
Drop set 60-45-25

Peck deck
100x10x3

Dips
Bodyweight x 15 x 2

Cable flyes
60x10x3

Triceps pushdown
120x15x3

Skullcrushers
95x12x3

Triceps kickbacks
25x10x2


FOOD:
breakfast
2 banana bread muffins, banana, 8oz chicken breast

Lunch:
6oz chicken breast sandwich
6oz sirloin burger

Snack before gym
Snickers and 3 thin mints

Post workout:
Teriyaki chicken plate and rice
Trutein protein shake 

Dinner:
Small cheese pizza from papa Johns

Meal before bed unknown. Currently at 3800 calories. 440 gr carbs and 250gr protein

----------


## OnTheSauce

Upper back/shoulders/biceps

Cable rows
100x20
120x15
180x10x2

Lat pulldowns
100x20
150x10
180x10x2

Dumbell overhead press
50x10x2

Shrugs
135x20
185x15x2

Barbell rows
95x20
135x10
185x10
225x5

Cable upright rows
80x12x2

Strict Dumbell curls
25x15x3

Reverse dumbell flye bent over
20x15x2

Front lateral raises
20x15x2

Diet:
Similar to yesterday but swap teriyaki chicken for sirloin pot roast and vegetables. Sat in crockpot all day, freaking delicious!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I'm incredibly sore today, need an ice bath after the gym today.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Leg day

Box squats
135x10
225x8
315x5
345x5

Leg press
400x10
490x10
670x5

Hack squats
180x10
270x8x2

Leg extensions
240x10x2
130 burnout

Leg curl
225x10x2
165 burnout

Diet:
Meal 1
Isopure shake
Snickers
Muffin

Meal 2
1lb sirloin burger
8oz chicken breast
Mashed potatoes
Cornbread

Meal 3
Teriyaki chicken plate
Fried rice

Meal 4
Tuna
Banana
Cup of steel cut oats

Meal 5
Myofusion shake
Caesar salad

----------


## OnTheSauce

Arms.

Dips
Bw, two sets of ten

Triceps kickback
25x12x3

Barbell curl
50x10x3

Close grip barbell bench
135x10
165x10
195x5
225x5
135x20

Straight bar machine curl
100x12x3

Tricep pushdown w/rope
110x12x3

Machine preacher curl
90x12x2
Drop set 80-40-20

Skullcrushers
110x12
100x10
Drop set 100-50-25

Dumbell curl 
25x15
30x15

Triceps pulldown ez bar
50x30
80x25
100x10

----------


## OnTheSauce

Deadlifts
135x10
225x10
315x5
405x5
495x1
585x1

----------


## Tvo

What were your end results?

----------


## BokBok

Strong bastard!  :Wink:

----------


## OnTheSauce

> What were your end results?


end results? i just started it lol. Ill finish around mid June.


Chest is getting oily now; which was first sign from last cycle that test was kicking in. I havent had really any sides from the tren except for shortness of breath. I get winded just going up a flight of stairs lol. No insomnia or night sweats. sometimes light headache, nothing bad.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I was worried about insomnia, so glad im not having that issue. Slept like a rock for 8hrs last night. Maybe the ghrp/cjc before bed is helping, dunno. I had ZERO "roid rage " on previous cycle, but i am definitely short tempered and moody last couple days.... tren possibly?

Light shoulder work last night.

Seated barbell overhead press
Bar x10
95x10
135x10x3

Dumbell front raises
15x15x4

Bumbell side raises
15x15x3

Reverse peck deck
80x15x3

Upright rows (cable)
80x15
100x15
120x15

Shrugs
135x20x2

----------


## OnTheSauce

Hit chest and tri's today:

Incline dumbell
55x20x3

Flat barbell bench
135x15
185x10
225x5
205x8
185x10

Peck deck
110x12x3

Dips
Bodyweight x 15 x 2

Cable flyes
60x10x3

Triceps pushdown
120x15x3

Skullcrushers
140x10
100x15
80x15


So much for tren killing appetite, hungry constantly.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I feel like its a waste of time logging this stuff if nobody is following/reading it....

Upper back/biceps

Lat pulldowns
100x15
140x10
180x10x2

Cable rows
100x15
180x10x2

Dumbell curls
25x15x2

Cable curls
70x20x2

Bent over rows
90x10
135x10
180x10

Machine curls
90x6
80x10
50x15

Chainsaw dumbell row
75x10x2


On a side note, going to back off the aromisin. Sex drive has been down last few days. Pull back to 6mg eod?

----------


## OnTheSauce

Legs

Squats
145x10
235x10
325x5
420x3

Leg press
A lot

Hack squats
90x10
180x10
315x8x3

Leg extension
220x20
Dropset 220-110-50

Leg curls
240x20
Dropset 240-120-60

----------


## OnTheSauce

Weighed in 199 today. Dat dere bulk going very well. Arms after work

----------


## redz

Good stuff, love that cycle.

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

my next cycle is probably going to be test+tren so im very interested in this and will be following. please keep logging  :Smilie: 

btw regarding your aromasin question, for my test E 700/wk cycle im currently running i found the standard dosages of aromasin 10mgED+ to be too much, and have gotten on fine on 2.5 - 5 mg/day. 12.5- 25mg ed destroyed my sex drive/mood for a couple weeks.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Deadlifts
225x10
315x5
405x5
495x3
550x3

Close grip bench
135x20
185x5
225x5
265x1
275x1

----------


## OnTheSauce

201.5 with shorts and shoes on. pic from gym today

----------


## OnTheSauce

vid on the bball court. still got hops.

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work. Delts and arms lookin a bit bigger. And yeah, tren doesn't suppress my appetite either. another reason i like the stuff so much.

----------


## dooie

> vid on the bball court. still got hops.
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpOWzEKe3oc


Nice jump! Any tips for helping me with my vert. Jump? 
From 186 to 200+ is ridiculous!

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Nice jump! Any tips for helping me with my vert. Jump?
> From 186 to 200+ is ridiculous!


Heavy speed squats.

----------


## dooie

> Heavy speed squats.


Slow down and fast up? Or fast down and fast up? I have been doing weighted jumping squats on the smith lately

----------


## OnTheSauce

Fast up and down. Explode out of the hole.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Still been at it, strength continues to rise, doing about 10lbs more each week on most lifts. Still hungry all the time, sleeping fine. My back sweats essentially all day though. Sleep with two fans on me Lol. 

Weight up to 204lbs.

----------


## OnTheSauce

4 weeks done. Sitting at 204lbs. Gained 1/2" on quads and 1/2" on arms. My chest has grown as well. Upped my doses to 700/500 for rest of cycle.

----------


## OnTheSauce



----------


## OnTheSauce

Haven't put on any weight lately but I've leaned out a bit.

----------


## t-gunz

**** yeah thinngs are going well mate. 

tren /mast/prop seems like the killer cycle.

ive never used mast though. will next time i think 

ill be folllowing

----------


## OnTheSauce

**** you tren cough. Felt like I was dying this morning. I felt it coming before it happened. Started like asthma attack. Then everything just tightened up. Can't get a breath, like being choked. While violently coughing. Hot and sweating then flushed cold and clammy

----------


## OnTheSauce

Still holding around 205lbs

----------


## t-gunz

horrible pics lol 

but looking jacked. 

should get some better pics up if ya can

----------


## OnTheSauce

I will get professional ones at the end. 3 weeks from competition, upped doses a few days ago. Sides are bearable so why not. Also, been pinning my pecs on Mondays, not too bad. Prefer them over delts. Delts is the worst pain for me

----------


## cj0

how many cycles have you ran before?

----------


## OnTheSauce

This is 2nd one

----------


## Cougars509

nice man is this your favorite cycle now getting 20 pounds in 6 weeks is amazing!! did you cut bf on it also and you are cut up do you just diet or do cardio also? i see you didnt state you did any. also whats up with the snickers bars and muffins and that in your diet haha made me laugh

----------


## Cougars509

also whats your height?

----------


## ironbeck

hOW BOUT SOME MORE UPDATES MORE FREQUENT

----------


## OnTheSauce

Ill update it everyday if people are following. I dont do any cardio at gym, but I play basketball regularly. I'm 5'11.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Few progress pics

----------


## OnTheSauce

Upper back and biceps

Pullups bodyweight
3x12

Lat pulldowns
3x15x180


Barbell rows
2x10x225

Machine preacher curls
3x15x100

Cable rows
3x20x120

----------


## OnTheSauce

Was exhausted at gym today. So workload was down.

Legs 

Box squats
135x10
225x5
315x5
415x2

Leg extensions
180x20x2

Leg curls
180x20x2

----------


## OnTheSauce

Pictures from Tuesday, June 5

----------


## jcevans7

Damn, you make me want to jump feet first. LOL But I will start my first cycle next month but this is the $hit to look forward to.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I did test and dbol first cycle. Dbol sucks, I lost so much strength when I quit taking it. Ill never use it again. Next cycle will probably be test / Masteron only

----------


## OnTheSauce

Well I'm 206 lbs. Gotta be 198 by next Saturday for my competition. Gonna eat very clean this week and add some morning cardio. I also typically weigh myself in the gym so I have food in my stomach. Weigh in for comp is at 8am, ill go hungry and dehydrated. Then pig out once I weigh in. Also started some anavar at 100mg ed

----------


## OnTheSauce

Down to 200lbs. Just another 2lbs to make weight Saturday. Should be easy. Ton of pancakes and karbolyn after weighing in

----------


## < <Samson> >

I never commented on here since you seem to know your shit so damn well.

Fvck man, you make 200 look damn near amazing and you powerlift.



Great job, man. If you ever push for 220 or so you will full on monstrous.

----------


## bowldawg

To add on to Sansons post, your lifting numbers are crazy for your weight. Were you always just naturally strong?

----------


## adamjames

why do you say your next cycle will be test/masteron did you not get along with tren ? im interested because im adding masteron to my next test cycle how do you find it are you still using aramosin or is masteron keeping water at bay? 
nice progress looking great btw

----------


## OnTheSauce

> why do you say your next cycle will be test/masteron did you not get along with tren ? im interested because im adding masteron to my next test cycle how do you find it are you still using aramosin or is masteron keeping water at bay?
> nice progress looking great btw


I like tren fine, i just dont think u should use it every cycle. Hell I'm using a gram a week right now. I'm using 12.5mg aromisin ed as well. Started to get a little gyno when I bumped the doses up a few weeks ago. Also, ill try to migrate into the 220 class this fall. Next cycle will most likely be end of November

----------


## OnTheSauce

> To add on to Sansons post, your lifting numbers are crazy for your weight. Were you always just naturally strong?


Man I was 150lbs less than 2yrs ago and couldn't bench 135. Just took well to lifting I guess.

----------


## OnTheSauce

My appetite is through the roof since coming off the tren . I really didn't think it was suppressed much.

----------


## Dsurfr

Keep it up, bud. I'm following ya!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I've eaten over 5000 calories the last 3 days. Gonna try to bulk to 210 if possible

----------


## OnTheSauce

Eating eating eating

----------


## OnTheSauce

Really getting annoyed about not gaining weight. Eating above 4000 calories everyday and its just not enough.

----------


## danny elms

> Really getting annoyed about not gaining weight. Eating above 4000 calories everyday and its just not enough.


Ur not trainin hard enough then

----------


## OnTheSauce

LOL. Yeah that's not it. Did u read the log? Burn too many calories ****ing and playing basketball. I lift for 2hrs everyday

----------


## blacksmoke

> Ur not trainin hard enough then


Nice first post.

----------


## NaturalJohnny

> Ur not trainin hard enough then


I don't undestand this advice. He's not gaining weight and you want him to burn more calories?

Anyway, keep posting your "dirty" diet! I eat the same way and I've always gotten pretty good results. I don't really care to give up good food just to be in shape and it turns out I don't need to!

----------


## DeadlyD

> Nice first post.


lol!!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I guess its about time to take some ending photos

----------


## ironbeck

Always sux when it comes to an end.

----------


## Ben_66

> I guess its about time to take some ending photos


That's awesome! So what is your final stats?

----------


## OnTheSauce

Ill figure all that out end of the weej

----------


## OnTheSauce

Been so busy at work, haven't been able to update this. I'm going to get pictures soon. Here's a pic I took at gym yesterday. Sorry for quality, I was shaking after the workout and couldn't keep my hands steady. Still sitting around 201-202lbs.

----------


## RANA

Great thread and great cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deathdodger

Good job man.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Wheels looking good. Stretch marks on both

----------


## Far from massive

I just got done with a Mast/Tren /Test blast and absolutely loved it. Appetite was through the roof ( this is due to the MastP in my experience) and like you I still could not gain wieght, however since I was a fat shit this was not that big of a negative. 

Just turned 57 at the end of the cycle when photo was taken.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Pretty beastly looking for 57. Fuark.

----------


## rockhardman

I been off for about 2yrs since last bodybuilding competition on 2008. I'm looking forward on starting a similar cycle like this one .I'm 188lbs 5'7'' ..29yrs old. Just done 3cycles but I'm hype about this one. Does running that hcg helps my receptors release more free testosterone in my blood??

----------


## stride2.0

Nice cycle man, definitely looks like you worked your *ss off for those gains and it paid off. I'm so pumped for my next cycle.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Does running that hcg helps my receptors release more free testosterone in my blood??


I don't have a good answer for that

----------


## rockhardman

I'm fixing to start my cycle n it looks like this:
Week
500 test e 
300 Tren e
200 Mast p
200 Mast e

What would u recommend for pct?

----------

